# Hops that work well?



## Chookers (15/12/15)

This is yet another topic I am starting.. I just want advice from people with the experience..

I have three (yes only three) hops to choose from at the moment, they are


Motueka (Bsaaz) flowers
Nelson Sauvin Flowers
Summmer pellets
I want to know if these all work well together, or what combinations of these would work (if any)?

Also would any of these work in a wheat beer, Im after fruity and crisp, not really that interested in banana flavours.. I was considering using US05 yeast, but I also have T58.


----------



## Yob (15/12/15)

Motueka in a wheat would be interesting..


----------



## bconnery (15/12/15)

Both Motueka and Nelson work in pilsners very nicely, by themselves or together. 
They also go nicely in a pale ale. Some people don't like Nelson but I am a huge fan. 
They also work nicely in a saison. 
A US style wheat beer, with a neutral yeast like US05 I think you could use either, but I'd probably go Motueka myself. 
I haven't used Summer but I've had the Bridge Rd Single Hop IPA with it and it wasn't bad. It could also be a good choice for your wheat.


----------



## Coodgee (15/12/15)

I've used summer- it is a nice hop with mild, subtle aroma of apricot and melon. Would really suit a wheat nicely. It's more like a slightly fruity noble hop. I use it in my American cream ale.


----------



## mofox1 (15/12/15)

I used Summer (and Cascade, I think) in an American Wheat, with MJ-M20 (Bav wheat) a couple months back.

Not sure what went wrong, but it's the first keg I've tipped onto the lawn. Hard to describe the flavour... some sort of back-of-throat/nose aroma that just didn't work.

Possibly was yeast derived or a fault... but I'm now hesitant to touch the rest of my summer hops.


----------



## Samuel Adams (15/12/15)

I haven't used summer but I have made a great beer using motueka, NS & wai-iti

I would use all 3 in a American wheat using US05.

40% Motueka - Lemon
40 % Summer - Melon
20% Nelson - White wine (smaller quantity due to it's dominance)


----------



## earle (15/12/15)

Definitely have a read of the BJCP guidelines to see the difference between a German Hefeweizen and American Wheat as people seem to get a bit confused about the difference. Sounds like you're after an American Wheat which is really about the hops and should have a clean fermenting yeast, no clove or bubblegum. Of the two choices you have I would go the US05 rather than the T58. I tend to use German Ale or Kolsch in my american wheats. I generally have used Motueka and Citra (also Moteuka and Mosaic when Citra was unavailable). As above, I would use a light touch with the Nelson if you put it in.


----------



## mofox1 (15/12/15)

earle said:


> Sounds like you're after an American Wheat which is really about the hops and should have a clean fermenting yeast, no clove or bubblegum.


I'll second that - The T58 would be about as good a choice as my MJ M20 (read - not very). Reading the above... I reckon it was a bubblegum flavour/aroma.

Never again shall I use a yeast only on the basis it is approaching its use-by....


----------



## Chookers (15/12/15)

Wow, Im so glad you guys answer my questions..

I will use the US05.. (should I bin the T58? or is it good for something? I forget why I bought it)

any difference between pellets and flowers measurements?

would you use Nelson for bittering, Motueka for Flavour and Summer for Aroma?

*Yob*, interesting in a good way??


----------



## earle (15/12/15)

Haven't used T58 for years but from what I recall they used to recommend it as a dry yeast for belgian ales that could also be used for weizens (before dry wheat yeast like WB-06 came out) If you were going to do a Belgian I would recommend a liquid yeast as the flavours are so much better. Having said that it will ferment to a high alc content or you could boil it up as a yeast nutrient for a cider.

As for hops, whatever hops I use in an american wheat - I use them all for each addition so that you get flavouring and aroma from each.


----------



## Chookers (15/12/15)

*earle*, could I use the T58 for a barley wine? or would it just be crap.

Are the liquids in general better than the dry yeasts.

too many hops to choose from.. aaaaaaah.

I suppose I'll have to use a hop calculator.


----------



## earle (15/12/15)

I don't think I'd use T58 for a barley wine. I haven't looked into them but I think they're supposed to be about the malt, T58 is supposed to contribute spicy flavours which would be out of place.

Liquids have generally offered more choice and more authentic flavours.


----------

